# LordOVchaoS update WARNING:emergency room content



## drenzium

Removed


----------



## Arminius

Best of luck recovering man . I bet a few people feel like assholes now


----------



## signalgrey

get well.

and perhaps consider changing the "bloody murder" name hahaha

too soon?


----------



## Nick

wow

how did that happen?

did you pick a fight with a ninja?


----------



## Toshiro

Damn Joe, don't worry about this shit, worry about your health man!


----------



## harkonnen8

Holy shit man.


----------



## TomAwesome

Criminy, Joe.  I hope things really start looking up soon if they're not already.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Hope you're ok dude, that shit looks nasty.


----------



## Meldville

WHOA hope everything is OK joe!


----------



## Samer

Wow bro, take it easy; focus on your health bro!


----------



## Rommel

Sorry to hear about that. Just get yourself healthy, everything else will follow suit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Good to see you alive Joe. Get better so you can shoot the shit about guitars, metal and boobies.


----------



## Rick

Man, Joe, after seeing those pics, I'm damn sure glad to see you're okay. What happened?


----------



## LordOVchaoS

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Good to see you alive Joe. Get better so you can shoot the shit about guitars, metal and boobies.



 I will be back! I promise!!!



Rick said:


> Man, Joe, after seeing those pics, I'm damn sure glad to see you're okay. What happened?



I was carrying some windows up from my basement, tripped, and my arm went through two sheets of glass. I somehow gashed my forehead open in the process too. When I say I barely lived I mean that I had seconds to spare when I got to the hopsital!!! All the arteries in my wrist were cut completely in half. Blood covered the entire passenger seat and front and back floor boards of my wife's car. After 3 steam cleanings the water was still dark red! The hospital is 3 blocks away and she was driving FAST! 



Toshiro said:


> Damn Joe, don't worry about this shit, worry about your health man!



I have too much of a conscience not to worry about it  It's a major part of what's keeping me stressed. I owe people stuff for money they sent me and I am coming through so slowly that people think I am ripping them off. Luck and shipping companies are also working heavily against me!!! I've been trying to get the OP a pedal for months and I have shipped 3 times. It was certainly not my intention but I still have to dig myself out of it to make things right and to lift this weight off my shoulders! I've already sold a lot of the cool stuff I used to have to try and catch up with this and keep my home. Remember the wall of guitars, Engl SE, and fat rack I once had? I have one working guitar and a Behringer amp now  I still own the Engl but it's been broken for over a year and I can't afford to have it fixed. I could probably do it myself but that's quite an amp!!! It intimidates me and if I'm playing with soldering irons, I need to be soldering other people's stuff!!! My blessed UV is gone.


----------



## Rick

Damn. You're fighting against some pretty extreme odds and not willing to back down and that is definitely good in my book. 

Keep fighting, bro, and everything will work out for you.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Best of luck mate. Really hope you're back on track again soon.


----------



## drenzium

That is pretty intense, best of luck with your health and recovery, Joe. I know this whole thread of mine must aggravate you somewhat, but just being in the complete dark kind of opens the door to speculation. If you would like me to paypal you some extra money to pay for tracked international shipping, just send me a price via pm and we'll sort this out as soon as is possible to put our minds at ease.


----------



## Fred

Jesus Christ man, those are by far and away some of the worst injuries I've seen, the best of luck on the road to recovery!


----------



## antiochband

holy god, man. Those are some nasty battle scars! Joe, we all love you and hope youre back in business soon! For my piece, I personally vouch for Joe's integrity. Best of luck!

CJ Lamb


----------



## DDDorian

Well, that's that settled (or explained, at least). No sense dragging this out any longer. Joe's listed his contact details, so hit him up privately in regards to his pedals or to ask him about what it's like to be jumped by fuckin' Wolverine. Locked.


----------



## El Caco

Removed the drama now that we know what happened.


----------

